# Review of MODO BASS by IK Multimedia



## bbrylow (Dec 1, 2016)

Please check out my review of the revolutionary new MODO BASS from IK Multimedia, a collection of 12 historical bass models using IK's new modal sampling design. MODO allows you to change pickups, strings, change the action and control all aspects of the playing. That's just scratching the surface of this new VST. Here is a link to the full written review:

http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-modo-bass-from-ik-multimedia/


----------

